# Open B with Janice Gunn



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Too bad about that retrieve--wish I knew what score they got.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally and I learned Novice from DeeDee Anderson and Dream; now we're on to Janice Gunn and Raison for Open. Go, youtube education. . .


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I was at an obedience training seminar and met Janice Gunn. She must be one of the sweetest and humble persons I've ever met. I'm thinking of signing up for a week of summer camp with Jonah. It is a solid week of obedience training!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

She's very nice. Great working dogs. I like her training style.

I met her 6 years ago when the Golden Retriever Specialty was in the Los Angeles area. Her RV is Quiz' grandfather.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You make me smile!!!




Ljilly28 said:


> Tally and I learned Novice from DeeDee Anderson and Dream; now we're on to Janice Gunn and Raison for Open. Go, youtube education. . .


----------

